

Evidence of Google fanboy bury brigades on HN - cooldeal

http://i.imgur.com/fSJqq.png<p>Link to censored post http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3543664<p>Digg-style bury brigades that flag negative news for Apple/Google or any positive news for Microsoft. So much so that Winsupersite is hellbanned. Really sad.
======
rbanffy
To be sincere, the article and the video are pretty bad. The argument and the
comparison between Office 365 and the free version of Gmail is, at best,
dishonest.

And I have seen massive downvotes very frequently when I criticize Microsoft.

------
yanw
HN never lacked in Google-bashing. You could have chosen an example less worth
of being flagged though, a post with substance that doesn't depict Microsoft
as a deceitful FUD peddler.

